# disoriented true percula clowns



## cybrchic (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi all,

I have a pair of young true perculas and they have been doing fine. They are friendly, active and eat like crazy. 

However, i just fed them the usual (frozen brine,mysis mix cubes) which they ate, but i just noticed that they are now sluggish and a bit disoriented. Its like they have little energy and can;t seem to fight the current and get swwept away and one of them is pointing its head downward. Very odd. Ideas?! 

Thanks


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

You may have fed them too much. or they have a swim bladder disease. do you have a picture?


----------



## cybrchic (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi SeaSerpant,

I have been watching them and it is really odd. They seem to be getting better. Maybe they overfed and become sleepy..? 

I will take a picture of them and post it in the morning. 

Weird, huh...

Thanks


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

How long did you thaw out the food before feeding it to them? Was it cold when you put it into the tank? That sounds like temperature shock... be careful... that can be deadly quick!


----------

